# My new adopted Gerbil



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

This is Sparks, I adopted him yesterday from SSPCA. 



















The SSPCA told me he was a stray, he is quite old but still very fast! Seems to be absolutely fine apart from his longgg claws! He had been in the sspca since mid December ):

This is his temp cage (Put in the bath as advised )










Pics aren't the best but I used my phone! lol

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes flippin gorgeous, and the pics are great. Will you be getting him a friend?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

He's gorgeous :thumbup: If you are thinking of getting him a friend at some point, here's a step by step guide on how to do it Indys Rascals » Gerbil Introductions
Thing is if he really is quite old it may not be worth trying the introduction. Are you considering getting him a tank instead of the cage? Gerbils really need to be able to dig tunnels so a tank with deep substrate of at least 8-10 inches (more if possible) is the best for them 
It's great you have given him a home and he seems like a lovely boy 
Its easy to see how well loved he already is and how fantastic his life will now be


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

He is gorg, well done for adopting rather than buying!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

What a cutie!! Good luck with him and I hope if you do get him a cage mate everything goes good!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww wow what a cutie he is! :thumbup: well done for adopting rather than buying, its so rewarding giving an animal a new chance. xx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw what a little cutie!


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the Link! I'm not sure about getting another one.. I really have no idea how old he is! 

I'm deffo getting a new home for him! My mum is also animal mad so she's been sending me tons of links for cages and tanks that she likes ! 

It's my birthday soon soo I've decided that the money will be towards the cage too so I can get the best and biggest one I can! 

Thanks Everyone! xx


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

I found this tank










3ft Glass Fish Tank

SIZE: 36"x12x15 approx.

Pet Supplies Uk - 3ft Glass Fish Tank

Would that be any good? :blink:

Actually I don't trust myself making it escape-proof! lmao!

I may just buy this:










http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189556


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

personally I would go for the second one - looks more suited to a gerbil and should defo be escape proof


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

The second tank looks the best.

Congrats on him; he's gorgeous!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

While the second tank "looks" the best it really isn't for the gerbils. The first one is much larger, and when filled with substrate will allow your gerbil to build fantastic tunnels and do what comes naturally. Putting some wire mesh over the top or making a lid is all you would need to do  The part at the bottom of the second one isn't that big so will not give as much enrichment.
A problem your gerbil may also have is that he may begin to bar chew, as so many do in this type of environment. This is a stereotypical behaviour and forms into an addiction which isn't good for his mental health.
Obviously it's your decision however and i have a feeling i know what you wiill go for anyway!


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanksss 

It's not really me who decided, I investigate and my mum tells me what to do, even though I don't live with her :/ Haha! She's "thinking" she "might" buy me the new tank and I can pay her back... She'll cave in and do it, She loves animals too 

I also made Sparks a little underground tunnel system out of a cardboard box I got my next stuff delivered & built a little bridge on top. The things I get up to at 6am is ridiculous! lmao!
:001_smile:


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually that second tank is larger than i thought. I was mistaking it for something else - so it would be ok for your gerbil, so long as he doesn't bar chew.

He's a lovely wee thing and its great you have him


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought it was quite small until I compared it to the Hamster cage I have already, & The customer pictures are quite cool! 

He's not a bar chewer, great escape artist though! I put him in his play pen and he just jumped out :nono: ha! So when I let him out I just let him run around my bathroom  Supervised though. 

He's very inquisitive but timid! He's not too keen on being picked up, so I just let him run up to my hands and have a wee sniff then he runs away! 

I've had to pick him up a few times against his will as he likes to climb up to the top of his cage :glare: and I don't want him falling off it!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww he is scrummy!! Looks quite big for a gerbil.....though am speaking from my experience of gerbils limited to pet shops lol! It is great he is so hand tame! Well done!!!!!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

rainbow.nicola said:


> I thought it was quite small until I compared it to the Hamster cage I have already, & The customer pictures are quite cool!
> 
> He's not a bar chewer, great escape artist though! I put him in his play pen and he just jumped out :nono: ha! So when I let him out I just let him run around my bathroom  Supervised though.
> 
> ...


Awwwwww yes they are the best escape artists! What i do is get some netting and get clothes pegs and peg it over the playpen. It keeps them contained but you just have to watch for wear and tear (and nibbling of course lol)
I bet he is loving all of this attention as i'm sure he hasn't been used to much


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

GerbilNik said:


> Awwwwww yes they are the best escape artists! What i do is get some netting and get clothes pegs and peg it over the playpen. It keeps them contained but you just have to watch for wear and tear (and nibbling of course lol)
> I bet he is loving all of this attention as i'm sure he hasn't been used to much


That's such a good idea! Yeah he's been in there a long time, poor thing! I like to just put toys all over my bathroom floor and let him run around, Me & my boyf just sit and watch him for ages!  It's so cute!


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

I just got this email from my mum:

Amount Product Price Sum 
1 1.0 - - Coupon -6.72 GBP -6.72 GBP 
1 53723.0 - Our Gift to You: zooplus Scissors- FREE on all orders of £65 and up 0.00 GBP 0.00 GBP 
1 42425.0 - JR Farm Chinchilla-Sand Special- 1 kg 2.49 GBP 2.49 GBP 
1 189556.1 - Falco Small Pet Cage- Dimensions: 80 x 45 x 70 cm (L x W x H) 129.00 GBP 129.00 GBP 
1 125490.2 - Trixie Ceramic Food Bowl for Small Pets- Hamster 80 ml, Ø 8 cm 2.90 GBP 2.90 GBP 
TOTAL: 127.67 GBP 


Awww  She's so lovely!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

rainbow.nicola said:


> I just got this email from my mum:
> 
> Amount Product Price Sum
> 1 1.0 - - Coupon -6.72 GBP -6.72 GBP
> ...


Does your mum want to adopt me? of course Im probably the same age as her so dont know how that will work out but Im willing to try .


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw hes lovely ive just adopted 3 gerbils he looks a similar colour to 2 of those


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

What a lovely mum! And i'm sure he appreciates the time in the bathroom! He's certainly landed on his feet (or paws)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

He is a cutie..


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Does your mum want to adopt me? of course Im probably the same age as her so dont know how that will work out but Im willing to try .


She has this Juwel Trigon 190 Corner Cabinet in her livingroom full of little fishies. & Since I got Sparks she's trying to convince her partner that once the fish go, she could make it a home for little furies! He's having none of it atm but we shall see!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

He is lovely colouring looks similar to my gerbil Rossi. I like the idea of the jewel for small furries  I would go for the second tank as well. Mine is in a three foot tank but it has a 30 inch cage topper (used to sell in Pets @ Home but can not get anymore) on the top so is a similar idea to the second one. I like how I can give them a decent amount to dig in but keep there water, food, bed and wheel in the top part out of the way.

This is my gerbil Rossi










I am kind is in a similar situation as his Dad died this week (bought a father and 2 sons did not bred them) and not sure if I want to get any more to keep him company. He is now about 3 1/2 so may not bother and just keep an eye on him but if I do I think I would get 2 to be on the safe side.


----------

